# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Help?

## tweets_4611

So I'm kinda new to the dnake world, and I'm looking to buy my first ball python, but while I was looking thru here I saw somthing on blood pythons (beautiful!) I'm guessing they are a different breed from ball pythons? And does anyone have any suggestions for what kinda of snake to start with? I'm somewhat biased towared ball pythons, but I'm looking for experianced suggestions. Thanks!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shelby

Blood pythons are a different species (there really isn't such a thing as a 'breed' of snake)

They're cool snakes, but not really well suited as a first snake. Ball pythons are a better choice.

If you haven't already, take a look at our ball python care sheet to get a better idea of how to properly care for one:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/modules....warticle&id=59

----------


## ryandlf

Blood pythons get much larger...correct?

----------


## Jmiller250

Yes they do get much larger, about 3-4 feet larger if I remember right and they are also a very heavy bodied snake.

----------


## Shelby

Bloods average 3.5-5.5 feet.. though it depends on the species (there are three species of blood/short tail pythons)

They're really not all that much longer than balls, but they are very 'thick' and muscular.

My two are about 2 years old in this pic.. they're in a 3' long tub.

----------


## tweets_4611

Ah...thank you! I definately don't think I could go for a blood python, even if they were good first snakes...that's just too big for where I'm at... And Shelby, yours are beautiful!  Oh, another question, if you have to travel with them, how do you take the snakes?

----------


## Shelby

Thank you.  :Smile: 

And.. travel with them.. for what? Like a vet visit? For that, depending on the weather, I put them in a plastic tub with a locking lid, and if it's cold out I wrap the tub up in a sleeping bag (works really well) and make sure the car is warmed up before I take them out into it.

----------


## tweets_4611

> Thank you. 
> 
> And.. travel with them.. for what? Like a vet visit? For that, depending on the weather, I put them in a plastic tub with a locking lid, and if it's cold out I wrap the tub up in a sleeping bag (works really well) and make sure the car is warmed up before I take them out into it.



Well, I'm at school for the better part of the year and I have to go home for the summer, the problem is it's about a 5 hour drive    :Sigh2:   I know that I will have to take the snake with me for the summer, but also what about breaks? There are several breaks that are about a week or two long? I would think it would be better to feed before I leave, and avoid the stress of the drive, but I also wouldn't want to just leave it....  :Hmm:

----------


## carmich132

I'm also in college and about 4 hours away from home. For Thanksgiving and Spring break (both about a week), I just make sure my snakes are fed and the temps are stable and they have water, and I leave both at school. For winter break (about a month), they definitely have to go home (b/c it's a long time without food/I like playing with them!/we leave the apartment at 55 degrees which is a no-no for snakes). Hope that helps with your decision, and good luck picking a snake!

----------


## tweets_4611

> I'm also in college and about 4 hours away from home. For Thanksgiving and Spring break (both about a week), I just make sure my snakes are fed and the temps are stable and they have water, and I leave both at school. For winter break (about a month), they definitely have to go home (b/c it's a long time without food/I like playing with them!/we leave the apartment at 55 degrees which is a no-no for snakes). Hope that helps with your decision, and good luck picking a snake!


Ah, that does help! It's good to know that someone else does it too...My friend got a BP but she only lives about an hours or so away so it's not as bad for her to take her back and forth. What are you studying in school if I can ask?

----------

